# MSN Download Without Essentials



## thoron (Apr 8, 2012)

I want to download MSN but I don't want any of the extra baggage. While it gives the option to not have some programs installed, it doesn't allow for me to choose to not have any updates done. Does anyone know where or how I can get MSN messenger with out the frills attatched?


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 8, 2012)

Really? Usually it alerts you when an update is available and asks you if you want to set it up. You're using Windows 7, right? If all else fails, just uninstall and reinstall it, uncheck the ''Download Essentials'' box and voila.


----------



## thoron (Apr 8, 2012)

Except there are as far as I can tell, no check boxes next to the update options when I try to install MSN messenger. The only parts that have the option are for additional installations.


----------



## jayhusky (Apr 8, 2012)

While the official web installer doesn't allow you to de-select updates, there are a few offline installers which can bypass this issue.

You can also go with a 3rd party app such as AMSN (Basically the same functionality as real MSN just that little bit different)


----------



## thoron (Apr 8, 2012)

jayhusky said:


> While the official web installer doesn't allow you to de-select updates, there are a few offline installers which can bypass this issue.
> 
> You can also go with a 3rd party app such as AMSN (Basically the same functionality as real MSN just that little bit different)



So where do I go to get thses installers?


----------



## jayhusky (Apr 9, 2012)

thoron said:


> So where do I go to get thses installers?



It is against forum rules for me to post a link or engage in further in-depth discussion regarding the installers. But a simple Google search should produce what you are looking for.

As for AMSN http://www.amsn-project.net/ It is a freeware program which is a decent clone of MSN and technically doesn't break any forum rule or copyright issue.


----------



## grimtotem (Apr 9, 2012)

also ebuddy has a webbased client thats pretty handy if ur just chatting


----------



## thoron (Apr 11, 2012)

jayhusky said:


> It is against forum rules for me to post a link or engage in further in-depth discussion regarding the installers. But a simple Google search should produce what you are looking for.
> 
> As for AMSN http://www.amsn-project.net/ It is a freeware program which is a decent clone of MSN and technically doesn't break any forum rule or copyright issue.



By the way I forgot to ask, do you need an account with hotmail/msn prior to being able to use aMSN, or can I make a profile with aMSN alone?


----------



## jayhusky (Apr 11, 2012)

thoron said:


> By the way I forgot to ask, do you need an account with hotmail/msn prior to being able to use aMSN, or can I make a profile with aMSN alone?



Yes you do need a hotmail/msn account to use that program, I forget whether or not you can use custom emails on it as well.


----------



## BRN (Apr 11, 2012)

I'd honestly recommend www.imo.im - it's 100% safe - but I'm fairly sure if, while installing, you choose Custom/Advanced rather than Express, you can pick which items to install from the Essentials pile. I know I did that.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Apr 11, 2012)

Both aMSN (Written in tcl/tk) and emesene (Written in python, and the one I currently use) are great opensource Windows Live Messenger clients. You just need a Windows Live (That's what it's called now, not Hotmail, MSN, etc. It's "Just one service". Oh, and they'll be renaming it again soon too... My account was created before they merged everything, so I got a "custom e-mail" login, not sure about newly created accounts.) account to use them. It should be noted that yes, they can be buggy at times, but the developers are really quick to squash those bugs. Still, they're both a lot better than the official bloated client, IMHO.


----------



## jayhusky (Apr 11, 2012)

CyberFoxx said:


> You just need a Windows Live (That's what it's called now, not Hotmail, MSN, etc. It's "Just one service". Oh, and they'll be renaming it again soon too...



Yeah, I know its called Windows Live, I figured its commonly known as Hotmail or MSN to most people, so I used that reference.

Renaming it? Again?? Why not just call it Windows Live Mess-Up!

I will agree that aMSN is by far better than the official program, I used to run the old 2009 version of MSN before it spontaniously combusted and upgraded itself to the horrible form of the 2011 version.


----------

